# Here we go...



## RISC_Taker (Apr 6, 2008)

I have always been an admirer of BMWs, but never owned one. Until now.

No one ever accused me of taking the easy route, but I am known for never giving up, which I'm sure will come in handy for what lies ahead...

I now have a 1967 2000c (or maybe CS I'm not sure which yet) that is absolutely trashed, but ran until a few months ago. It has a rod knock, and I'm pretty sure the starter is dead. Did I mention it was trashed? I replaced the rag joint on the steering column a week ago, and I am started the "get it running" phase today. Pulled the starter and ordered a replacement. We'll see if that does the trick. Pity me, or even better would be any advice. I have all the parts, and I mean all. Most of the trim is in the trunk, along with new glass front light lenses, chrome, logos, door panels, and on and on. I ordered a new decal kit for the car some time ago (when it was just my girlfriends car) so away we go.

I created a gallery and posted some images if you wanna see. http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showgallery.php/cat/3255

RT


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Good luck!

I think if you drop $10K or so into it, you'll have a nice $5K car!!

Seriously, I had a '67 2000CS (is yours an S? no idea.. don't even remember if there was a difference).. Bought it in 1985 and sold it in 1990...

Mine had the engine from a 1969, which according to those who worked on it, was a major plus, in regards to mechanicals and parts.. 

If you can fix it up, you'll have a unique, fun car.. that you won't see coming down the road at you very often.. But, you'll always have six-cylinder envy... ;-)


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

kyfdx said:


> Good luck!
> 
> But, you'll always have six-cylinder envy... ;-)




Anywho. I have some extra carbs and short block for that thing if you are interested.


----------

